# عضو جديد " تخصص هندسه صناعيه" هل من مرحب وناصح؟؟؟



## Engineer 999 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

يسعدني ويشرفني ان اكون عضو من اعضاء هذا الملتقى الرائع ... انا مواطن سعودي اقيم الان بالولايات المتحده الامريكيه حصلت على البكلوريوس من الممكله العربيه السعوديه في الهندسه الميكانيكيه والان في بدايه مرحله الماجستير تخصص Industrial Engineering and Managment احتاج مساعدتكم ونصيحتكم وكيف اختار التخصص الدقيق اذا وجد وماهي طريقه الدراسه في الحقيقه الى الان لم انزل المواد ولكن احتاج مساعدنكم في كل شي ما هي اصعب ماده وماهي اسهل ماده .... وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ... ارجو التفاعل فانا محتاج النصيحه والارشاد


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا بك أخي الكريم ... وحياك الله بين إخوانك وفي ملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب .

يسعدني الترحيب بك ... وأتمنى أن تجد ضالتك هنا .

في الحقيقة ليست لدي معلومات عن الذي تبحث عنه ... وأتمنى من بقية الأعضاء إفادتك بما تطلب .

تخصصي مثلك هندسة ميكانيكية ... وحاليا أحضر الماجستير في إدارة الأعمال MBA وإذا أردت مساعدة فيهما فنحن حاضرين للناس الطيبين .

تحياتي العاطره


----------



## Ayman_78 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم :
مرحبا بكم جميعا 
أنا تخصص انتاج و شغال فى جزء معين فى الهندسة الصناعية فى تخطيط الانتاج
فى موضوعات كتير جديده مهمه فى الوط العربى فى مجال الصناعة مهملة ممكن تركز عليها منها 
1- Lean & agile .
2-6 Sigma
3- Cost reduction
4- MBA كما اشار إليها الاخ الفاضل أيضا و لكن ركز فيها على جزء Production

و جعللك الله إن شاء الله فائده للمسلمين و العرب
أخوكم م. أيمن
مصر


----------



## محمد فوزى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم / مرحبا بك والله معك فى دراستك
اود ان انصحك بالتمهل فى الحكم على الاشياء وينبغى اولا مقابلة مشرف الرسالة فربما لديه خطة معدة سلفا للدارسين بحيث تخرج الرساله بفائدة علمية يمكن تطبيقها . فعليك مناقشته والتواصل معنا بعد ذلك ان اردت وشكرا


----------



## Engineer 999 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخواني في الله ولكن لازلت احتاج منكم التوجيه والارشاد ... انا فعلا مندهش من قلت الردود مع العلم ان الموقع قوي


----------



## Engineer 999 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

Ayman_78 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> مرحبا بكم جميعا
> أنا تخصص انتاج و شغال فى جزء معين فى الهندسة الصناعية فى تخطيط الانتاج
> فى موضوعات كتير جديده مهمه فى الوط العربى فى مجال الصناعة مهملة ممكن تركز عليها منها
> ...


 
عزيزي اشكرك جدا على النصيحه ولكن مازلت لا اعرف ماهي هذه الموضوعات التي اشترت اليها هل هي تخصصات ام مواد تعطى لي في الماجستير ارجو افادتي


----------



## EN عمرو (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......
الحقيقة أنا مازلت فى السنه الثالثة تخصص هندسة صناعية ولكنى أردت أن أرحب بالعضو الجديد وأعرب عن أستفادتى من تحاوركما .
أنا أيضا عضو جديد بالمناسبة
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## روميو (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بك يا اخي العزيز .................اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح في حياتك العلمية والعملية """" طبعا اختار التخصص يعتمد على المكان الي ترغب ان تعمل به بعد التخرج :
لا بد ان تبحث ما هو التخصص المرغوب به في سوق العمل في السعودية مثلا ... ومن اهم التخصصات على حسب علمي ...
1- MRP material requriment planning 
2- inventory control and quality control
3- production planning &control 
4- engineering method 
5- sumilation and three dimentional program of arena


----------



## Engineer 999 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخواني .... انا جدا سعيد لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## salam_rk (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بك زميلا جديدا,,,وبالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## kmayouf (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلا بك عضو جديد ،،،
اعتقد وانت صاحب القرار وكما أشاد المشرف يجب أن تتأنى في إتخاذ القرار وأن تأخذ وقت كافي لأنه من المنعطفات المهمه في حياتك.
وجهة نظري المتواضعة أن السلامة الصناعي ( Safety) من التخصصات المطلوبة في سوق العمل بالسعودية وقلة الأشخاص المتخصصين علميا في هذا المجال


----------



## خالد اللحياني (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم...
نتمنى التوفيق للاخ الكريم، 
أعتقد أن التخصص في Mass Production اختيار مهم لأنه عماد الصناعة لدينا في المملكة. التخصصات التي تخدم القطاع الخدمي تنمو بصورة جيده أيضاً.


----------

